
Concourse v3.0.0 - Artemis2
https://concourse.ci/downloads.html#v3.0.0
======
visarga
The site could have been more explicit. What's a CI?

Never mind.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Continuous_integration](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Continuous_integration)

Not even a trace of "continuous" or "integration" on the whole Concourse page.

